# The Girls and 4x4s Picture Thread



## JettA4show (May 18, 2005)

Inspired by another thread in TCL. 









Lets see your pics


----------



## Golfme (Sep 14, 2004)

this may get interesting, not at 2:45am though


----------



## chris53 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Golfme)*

Thats a nice pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (chris53)*

i dont think shes over 18


----------



## Golfme (Sep 14, 2004)

me neither


----------



## thesteve (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (Golfme)*


----------



## eppy73 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Ross06TouaregV8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ross06TouaregV8* »_
i dont think shes over 18










and your point is??


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (eppy73)*

lets keep this clean guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kryptonik (Apr 26, 2003)

i think she is
and she is hot


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (eppy73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eppy73* »_
and your point is??

too young lol


----------



## JettA4show (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (Ross06TouaregV8)*

Are thesteve and I the only ones with pics of girls and 4x4s?







Common people lets see them!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (JettA4show)*

http://coolfj40.stores.yahoo.net/ccotcalgir.html


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (Sporin)*


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_










DIBS on the right


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ross06TouaregV8)*


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_









that's a strange looking 4x4...


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (VeeDub_L_U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub_L_U* »_
that's a strange looking 4x4...

its close enough. just trying to get the post rolling


----------



## vee'snuts (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (thesteve)*

I think she is happy they have ketchup







I think we could use a few more of this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DRKHRSE (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (Ross06TouaregV8)*

PSHHHHH dibs on the redhead any day! 
thread contribution:


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (DRKHRSE)*

watching this....also feeling inspired


----------



## kryptonik (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (DRKHRSE)*

carstuckgirls is the thread winnar so far.
her 6 is absolutely perfect!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The Girls and 4x4s Picture Thread (JettA4show)*


----------



## Bewsted2.0 (Oct 21, 2006)

sweet


----------



## nemesis099 (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (Bewsted2.0)*

Want to keep the pics coming! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (nemesis099)*

http://www.pirate4x4.com/gallery/chicksnrigs
A few teasers
















-Greg


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: The Girls and 4x4s Picture Thread (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_









This looks somewhat real.
More REAL shots......not the advertisement kinds.


----------



## wildcar (Dec 5, 2003)

Dibs on the red head on the left!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

the beauty form extreme 4x4


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

another one.
this chick just does it for me!!


----------



## Palilla (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the beauty form extreme 4x4

















She's awesome....love the show. 


_Modified by Palilla at 11:28 AM 11-7-2006_


----------



## toymachineracin (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Palilla)*










but jessi is my #1


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd like to see an entire shoot from CSG - how they get the cars so stuck and then how they get them unstuck.


----------



## cartercdad (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (thesteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thesteve* »_









nice pic where can i get more of herr?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badbidet (Sep 13, 2005)

wow the girl from spike tv is amazing, she can actually work on the girl instead of getting an H2 stuck in the mud. fyi I have seen a 2WD rear open diff, get stuck with 3 wheels on the ground on a grass mound no more than 1 foot high. Jeeps FTW


----------



## thesteve (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (cartercdad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cartercdad* »_
nice pic where can i get more of herr?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's the only one we got. ...had to be somewhat stealthy as she was with a group of guys that looked like they had kicked some ass in their lives and their trucks weren't photo-worthy enough to "play that angle"....















Hopefully she'll be back there the next time we go.


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (thesteve)*

From Pirate 4x4


----------



## vwfrank84 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

lets not loose this


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (vwfrank84)*


----------



## MoochsMalibu (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re:*

Not to ruin the pictures with ladies but I've always wondered about the carstuckgirls.com photo's. Who has the recovery job after the photo's? Also insert joke about snatch-block here.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (MoochsMalibu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MoochsMalibu* »_ Also insert joke about snatch-block here.

LOL


----------



## vee'snuts (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: Re: (vee'snuts)*

These pics were in the now defunkt CL "girls and cars" thread.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: Re: (Spd33)*









PERFECT curves ratio. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diduceme (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Sporin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sporin* »_








PERFECT curves ratio. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

agreed for sure.. wow i love my gf, but damn i wish she looked like that.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_










Am I the only one who thinks that's just a _little_ bit weird? Now I have no issues with good looking women, don't get me wrong, but the things some people get off on...


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_
Am I the only one who thinks that's just a _little_ bit weird? Now I have no issues with good looking women, don't get me wrong, but the things some people get off on...









I know! Who could get excited about a stock Jeep!


----------



## natewhit2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_

































Thats how Sigma Chi does it!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## High dB (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (natewhit2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natewhit2* »_
Thats how Sigma Chi does it!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's odd, I missed the pics of sheep...


----------



## natewhit2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (High dB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *High dB* »_
That's odd, I missed the pics of sheep...









Thats harsh bro... come on no need for that...but it was a good one so heres on me


----------



## High dB (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (natewhit2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natewhit2* »_
Thats harsh bro... come on no need for that...but it was a good one so heres on me
















I'm an SAE, so you understand I _had_ to!


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (High dB)*









I own one of em... the other 2 are rentals.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly Gravy* »_From Pirate 4x4









thats harcore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vee'snuts (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

This is getting slow


----------



## UpAllNight (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (DRKHRSE)*

wow








That hummer and that chick!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

bumpity bump


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

i love carstuckgirls.com........ wonderful content


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_










Yes Sigma Chi FTW!!!


----------



## HaterOfHondas (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: (Henni)*

Lets keep this on the top!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_
Am I the only one who thinks that's just a _little_ bit weird? 

A little bit weird? No, try a _lot_ of bit weird!


----------



## msams89 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Prelusion98)*

bump


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_


















That's funny. Both Jeeps are rentals...note the "FLT" on the tag of the silver one...that means fleet. Now I see how our (my company) ends up with such filthy vehicles...


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

hahah pretty flicked up shet if you ask me...


----------



## bd jay (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: The Girls and 4x4s Picture Thread (JettA4show)*

Yes


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

wowzers!


----------



## simmersm (Jul 27, 2007)

how do i get the job to go pull them out???
and jessi from Extreme 4X4... i would marry her in a heart beat. not only does she love goin out in the jeep but she can tig weld and build a triangulated 4 link set ups like they are going out of style


----------



## JettA4show (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (vwfrank84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwfrank84* »_lets not loose this









http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (JettA4show)*


----------

